# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > MySQL >  مشکل در JOIN کردن یک جدول با خودش و حذف اطلاعات موارد مورد نظر

## tam2145

سلام دوستان
من توی دیتابیس یک جدول دارم به اسم users_followed بعد داخل آن دو تا ستون دارم به نام های who ( ایدی فرد دنبال کننده ) و whom  ( ایدی فرد دنبال شده ) حالا میخوام با استفاده از JOIN ، دوستان مشترک ( افرادی که احتمال دارد یک فرد بشناسد ) همان چیزی ک توی فیس.بوک هست را بدست بیاروم ولی یه تعدادی از دنبال شدگان در داخل لیست من باقی می ماند .
اگر کسی بلده کمک کنه ...
کوئری سلکت خودم این بود که آمار اشتباه می داد :
SELECT DISTINCT t2.`whom` FROM `users_followed` t1 INNER JOIN `users_followed` t2 ON t1.`whom` = t2.`who` AND t1.`who` != t2.`whom` WHERE t1.`who` =2

----------

